# Cruze transmission on sharp "U" hair pin turn - not best of the drive



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

On sharp "U"(of 4- mtrs) turns, Cruze doesn't show grace(smoothness) and struggles, any thoughts if it is Tire Treads or the transmission that causes this?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What transmission type again? Manual or automatic? I've done plenty of tight U-turns with my manual Cruze, and it does it just fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Define struggle. Does the car feel like it's trying to straighten out in the turn or does it feel like it want's to stall?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If it is a manual the RPM's may be getting too low, which will make it buck


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe it's the Stabilitrak trying to keep you from doing a drift? Try turning off Stabilitrak by holding down the Traction control button (just right of the transmission shift lever) for 8 seconds.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This car will indeed do a drift through the snow with stability control (Stabilitrak) turned off. One would need quite a wet road or bald tires to drift it without snow.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, the question is not clear and people are guessing. What exactly is happening that you don't like?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

He says in all other posts on the forum here that it's a manual. Which if you can't do a u turn in a manual............maybe you shouldn't be driving that car........

Personally, coming from a Volvo and a Buick that couldn't pull a U-turn without backing up most of the time, the Cruze is freaking AMAZING at U-turns into busy traffic. The turning circle on this thing amazes me all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

All front wheel drive vehicles share a common problem of additional transmission drag during sharp turns. Turning puts more drag on the transmission and thus the engine, so the engine must compensate. It's in the nature of the beast. Most cars do this just fine. However, if your engine is struggling for any reason, it may not be able to compensate for the additional load and will either run rough or stall during the turn. I've had both occur in other cars, but not my Cruzen. The usual solution is to start with an Italian tune up using a tank of really good, detergent filled, premium gas, and followed if need be, by a tune up and fuel system cleaning to ensure the engine is firing on all cylinders and getting the proper amount of fuel.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

feels like want to stall, and especially true on hilly terrain(where gradient is more 15 degrees) sharp "U" turns with 5 people on board and it is feary


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

Manual, it is horrowing experience especially on a hilly terrain "U" pin curves and gradient of around 15+ degrees, with 5 people on board it would refuse to climb at many times


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This solution is simple. Learn to drive better. Steep hills can be difficult in a manual. Anyone could tell you this. 

This post is a joke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Craze Ramesha said:


> Manual, it is horrowing experience especially on a hilly terrain "U" pin curves and gradient of around 15+ degrees, with 5 people on board it would refuse to climb at many times


This is doable - it takes a lot of practice however. I have stalled more than one MT car at slow speed on steep hills. Usually it occurs at the worst possible time and while people are watching.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

I, would appreciate if so called experts drive here in the ghat sections of Indian forest hills - where the road with is less than 15 feet with sharp "U" turn, before making out a joke


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

mind you that the 15feet roads are for both side traffic


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Think about it, you're near a dead stop while pulling the turn, then trying to accelerate coming from very near idle with a car that's 3000lbs + passengers up a steep incline. You're asking for all of the power of a tiny engine while the RPM is still way under peak power, just the nature of the beast. Not sure what you're expecting, my truck with a 6 liter V8 is going to struggle in that situation.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> He says in all other posts on the forum here that it's a manual. Which if you can't do a u turn in a manual............maybe you shouldn't be driving that car........
> 
> Personally, coming from a Volvo and a Buick that couldn't pull a U-turn without backing up most of the time, the Cruze is freaking AMAZING at U-turns into busy traffic. The turning circle on this thing amazes me all the time.
> 
> ...


Agreed to both statements. The radius is quite impressive. I think the handling is incredible.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Craze Ramesha said:


> I, would appreciate if so called experts drive here in the ghat sections of Indian forest hills - where the road with is less than 15 feet with sharp "U" turn, before making out a joke


I've driven on roads like that in Puerto Rico. Two way traffic, no shoulder, no center line, and so narrow you start to wonder if it's a good idea to even be on the road. Add in hills and a loaded vehicle with a small engine and you're asking for problems. However, like I said before, it is doable. Just takes practice. I was really happy that I never had to make a U turn in Puerto Rico for that very reason.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

It is doable, but the car struggles, it could also be the length between the front and the back plays a role, for example with Honda Civic, I never had such a challenge.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The first gear in 5-speed Civics is ridiculously short. That means effortless take-off and easy start-and-stop.

(So is the first gear in 6-speed Cruze's here, but yours may be different since I believe you said it's a 5-speed transmission, correct?)

You'll just have to learn to slip the clutch more in these situations. Hit the gas, slip the clutch and rev a bit to 1500-2000 RPM, off you go. The powerband of this engine just isn't there at 1,000 RPM; many small-engined cars I've driven are the same way.

I drove my dad's Bug for a while after my Saab died; big hills were really, really difficult to take off on with 50 HP.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

Traction control is not a feature in this model in India!


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

It's 6 gear(manual) Cruze, it's 2000CC engine, yes it is possible to drive but the point I'm making is - it is not effortless! where as a small car of 800CC can easily manouver such hair pin bends! on the same road/terrain


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Then sell the Cruze and buy the smaller car.


----------



## Craze Ramesha (Sep 15, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> Then sell the Cruze and buy the smaller car.


Wonderful suggestion, I'll consider


----------

